# stock 29 gallon tank



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

I am looking for some advice in regards to stocking my 29 gallon tank. I am somewhat familiar with small aquariums but am a first time guppy owner. i am curious as to how many guppies i should keep in this tank after my pregnant females drop. currently i have as follows:

1-common pleco
2-redeye tetras
2-neon tetras (may get more)
6-assorted guppies (3 male, 3 female)most are gunmetal colors

I know my guppy ratio is out of balance for such a small quantity. i am not interested in major breeding setups but would like to stock mostly guppies (i have 2 pregnant guppies in a 10gallon birthing tank separated by a partition anxiously awaiting birth) 

any advice on this situation would be greatly apretiated, especial in regards to the proper number of guppies to add to my tank.

Thanks
gunmetal


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

you should have more females than males. i wouldnt get any more until the ones that are already pregnant give birth. you have to have room in your tank to raise them.


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for the info. I don't plan on buying any more fish. i am just curious as to how many of the fry i should keep without overstocking my tank. 

also on a separate note; a ot of breeding sites say to keep males and females separate to avoid unwanted breeding but would this cause the males to fight? (i'm deffinately not getting into large scale breeding)


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

the males shouldnt fight. i have 2-3 males with 1 female (i know the numbers are off but i have some babies i plan on keeping) and the males dont even fight eachother for the female. it would be a good idea to keep them seperated not only to avoid unwanted breeding but the males will constantly bug the females and they need a break sometimes.

as for how many to keep......you have a decent amount of room so.....i would keep 2-3 of the babies. (all females). this will help to keep the males from harrassing one or two females to death.

do you raise the young in a seperate tank?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You've got to find a new home for the pleco, if it's common. Something around the 75 gallon range. As of now your tank should be considered overstocked until you get rid of it.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

how big do the common plecs get?


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

The Pleco gets BIG not sure of the size. He is going into a friends tank when he outgrows mine. 
Yes, i have a separate 10gallon tank for breeding and raising fry, although i am only going to use this method as long as space in both my tank and those of friends and family allow. i have homes for quite a few fry at the moment. after that i will leave fry in the main tank as a form of population control.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be inclined to get a few more females rather than waiting for the fry to be old enough to sex and then keeping a few of those females. That way you lessen the chances of inbreeding.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crazy4fish said:


> how big do the common plecs get?


12 inches and over.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The first result for "pleco" in google images:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

man those things are weird looking......i like them better when they are small lol!


----------



## FlamingCod (Apr 2, 2008)

Definitely get that Pleco into a bigger tank and for god's sakes, buy more female guppies. You
have to have a better ratio to satiate the males and prevent a problem in the future.


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

ok, ok, i am currently cycling a second 29gallon tank which will strictly be for my guppies. i have added some more females. i now have 8 females and 3 males. they seem to be getting along quite nicely. before the addition of the new females one of the former ones was getting a nasty beating from the males but she seems to be making a speedy recovery in a separate tank. 

Now that i am going to have 2 tanks up and running, i have decided to stock some cheap, flashier fish in the original. i already have a few tetras; 2 neons and 2 red eyes, all of whome seem quite settled. any suggestions for stock in this tank would be great. 

i also still have my pleco in there but i have back up accomidations for him when he gets too big. You are all very helpful.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

okiemavis said:


> The first result for "pleco" in google images:


Okiemavis, that pleco is not a common pleco but _Acanthicus adonis_ which grows at 3 feet and is one of the most aggressive loricariids. No other loricariids apparently can survive their wrath regardless of the tank size.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehe, yeah, I didn't actually think it was a common. Mostly just pointing out what you DON'T want in your tank.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think you should get more neons in the original tank and add a few larger fish (not so large that they will eat the neons though :wink: )


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

ya for heavens sake give the little guys a nice school.....and then after youget rid of your pleco you coulod to 4 or so otto cats for bottom dwellers and maybe a gourami


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

once the pleco is out you could also get some kuhlis for the bottom. i like the idea of a gourami too. also some cherry barbs would be nice.


----------

